# Cyclone separator - now with video :)



## Skeety (30 May 2014)

Stu_2 kindly gave me a commercial soap barrel to use as a catch tank a couple of weeks ago but haven't had time to have a play with it.

In my head I had several ideas after watching many You Tube videos over the last few weeks and started on it this morning after cutting the ply circles last night.

Originally I had planned to make a Cyclone on top of the barrel but when looking at inlets and outlets and complexity came up with this.

It works brilliantly  For the test I emptied Stu's bin of lots of MDF dust about 8" deep and virtually nothing made it to the vac. Considering we just plunged the inlet into the dust which in real life will never happen I'm well happy.

It's light, stable and works.

Pics are here:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 149908df2e

The video overview with more details can be found here:

http://youtu.be/78Mj2ABbcJs

Cheers,

Jon.


----------



## gregmcateer (30 May 2014)

Jon
That looks a neat and cheap solution. 

I can't quite see what you've done - could you explain it a bit - like what goes in and out where and if there is anything inside the soap barrel etc?

TIA

Greg


----------



## MG1977 (30 May 2014)

Nicely done Jon!

Those nilfisk's are pretty good aren't they. Have one myself but just upgraded to a NVD750 to cope with the thicknesser. 

Still thinking about some form of cyclone though!


----------



## Skeety (31 May 2014)

Hi Greg,

If you click on the pictures you should see more.

Essentially there is a container inside the drum which the vacuum plugs into via the lid, the inlet is at the side of the drum.

I'll do a video in a bit to explain a bit more clearly.

MG, very happy with the Nilfisk but will need another for my thicknesser too.

Cheers,

Jon.


----------



## Skeety (31 May 2014)

Video now added in the original post.

Thanks to Stu_2 for filming it!

Jon.


----------



## Roughcut (1 Jun 2014)

Many thanks for posting.


----------



## John15 (1 Jun 2014)

Jon,
Terrific video. Your cyclone is one of the neatest I've seen. I may try to make one myself.
Cheers,
John


----------



## gregmcateer (1 Jun 2014)

Skeety":3v2l1nzg said:


> Video now added in the original post.
> 
> Thanks to Stu_2 for filming it!
> 
> Jon.



Jon,

That is superb and simple to do. Thanks for posting up the video - very helpful

Greg


----------



## cusimar9 (1 Jun 2014)

Brilliant thanks Jon might use something similar myself!


----------

